

Online Hackathon Seeks Innovative Uses of Handwriting Recognition - MyScriptDevs
http://myscript.devpost.com/

======
1arity
Sign-in Signatures not passwords ?

Is this possible, is there enough dimensions for everyone to have a unique and
unguessable secret ? is a question it works to consider.

